# How to move to mexico?



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone.
I am new to this forum, as I plan to move to Mexico in August. I am planning to drive from Canada, however I dont plan to bring my own vehicle with me. I am encountering the issue where vehicles entering the country must leave with you, and I was hoping to do a one way rental. I was hoping that someone has encountered this problem, and that there is a simple solution.
Also, I will be bringing either a trailer or a truck, and my passenger would include one dog  
Any suggestions would be appreciated, currently I am thinking I will rent a vehicle to get me to the texas/mexico border, then switch rental vehicles to take me into Mexico. My hope is that the border rental companies will have the ability to do one way rentals?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

The first thing to do, if you haven't already done so, is to verify that you can comply with the requirements to obtain a visa to legally reside in Mexico. There are income and other standards to be met.

Secondly, I suggest that you read the helpful How to Move to Mexico information archived at Rolly Brook's website. (click on the link)

Best of luck with your planning and research.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot drive a rental vehicle, especially a commercial truck, into Mexico. You can only temporarily import your own personal vehicle. The registration, title and credit card (for the fee & deposit) must all be in exactly the same name.
If you did, as you plan, drop your rental in Texas, I have no idea if you could rent something at the border and get it into Texas to pick up your load. There are rentals at major airports, but they are much more expensive than in the USA; especially the insurance. One-way rentals are rare in Mexico.
Frankly, if you are making a permanent move and have qualified for a visa, you might consider flying down from Texas, getting settled, buying a Mexican car and returning to Texas to get your stuff out of storage in one, or multiple trips.
As Longford stated, you must first meet the financial requirements for a residence visa. You will have to apply at the nearest Mexican Consulate to your home in Canada.
The plan that you have stated in your first post seems completely impractical, if not impossible.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

You might consider a freight forwarder that handles cross boarder shipping once you reach southern Texas. There are quite a few of them. The same is true in San Diego if you were to go that way. Make sure you have your dog's papers in order. After your vet signs off you have a limited number of days to make your boarder crossing.


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Thank you very much for your responses

I do qualify for the visa, all of that will be arranged by my employer. I will secure the appropriate documentation from my vet to ensure my dog can enter.

I understand that what I am proposing sounds impossible, but I was hoping someone would tell me differently lol. 
I was thinking of going with a mover, but I dont suspect they would move my dog. Honsestly, my biggest concern is getting my dog there without having to put him on a plane. My solution to that would be driving if I could find a way around the importation of a foreign vehicle issue.

I basically was presuming that close to the border, since I am sure I am not the first to encounter this obstacle, that the rental companies would be able to bring the vehicle back for you..?


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Parcos said:


> You might consider a freight forwarder that handles cross boarder shipping once you reach southern Texas. There are quite a few of them. The same is true in San Diego if you were to go that way. Make sure you have your dog's papers in order. After your vet signs off you have a limited number of days to make your boarder crossing.



Thank you 
I will look into that as likely my best option.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

What's with the nickname?
Sounds like bad words in Mexican Spanish


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> What's with the nickname?
> Sounds like bad words in Mexican Spanish


"******" is a bad word in Mexico? What about "gringa"? A former boyfriend liked to call me"mi gringuita" - should I have been insulted?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> "******" is a bad word in Mexico? What about "gringa"? A former boyfriend liked to call me"mi gringuita" - should I have been insulted?


Nooooo
of course not!
I got curious, the OP is from Canada, therefore, not a ******
and that Bandejo word...in some jokes we use it as...something bad


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes a strange name to give oneself but some people have a good sense of humor or low self- esteem or both...
Technically he is not a ****** but in reality he will pass for one.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> yes a strange name to give oneself but some people have a good sense of humor or low self- esteem or both...
> Technically he is not a ****** but in reality he will pass for one.



I agree
But Gringos...are gringos


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree
> But Gringos...are gringos


And Mexicans are Mexicans, however you want to take that.

And now :focus:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You and your dog could fly and you could send your belonging via freight.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Is the dog small or large?. Where do you start from and where do you plan to end up? Rentals are expensive in Mexico and one way rental are really high.
You probably would be better off breaking your flights in direct flights and maybe stay over in a town or another in a pet friendly hotel to break the trip.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I´m with Gary. I find the guy´s user name offensive and in bad taste. It should be changed. IMO Urban Dictionary has it there spelled both with a P and a B.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

My Spanish is not perfect, but we, myself and my Mexican friends, use it to mean idiot or fool. Not really too strong of a word.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Parcos said:


> My Spanish is not perfect, but we, myself and my Mexican friends, use it to mean idiot of fool. Not really too strong of a word.


It is a regional thing. It can be much more derogatory in some places.


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Lol. Though I'm not fluent at all in Spanish, I do know what it means lol. My Spanish friends gave me that name. Do I not qualify as a ******?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gringobendejo said:


> Lol. Though I'm not fluent at all in Spanish, I do know what it means lol. My Spanish friends gave me that name. Do I not qualify as a ******?


Spanish friends in Mexico?


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

citlali said:


> Is the dog small or large?. Where do you start from and where do you plan to end up? Rentals are expensive in Mexico and one way rental are really high.
> You probably would be better off breaking your flights in direct flights and maybe stay over in a town or another in a pet friendly hotel to break the trip.


It's a big dog, that's why I don't want to send him on a plane. They don't take the sedation well. I plan to go from Ontario canada to just north of Mexico City. Not sure how exactly yet lol. I'll see if there are any transport companies that will allow stowaways


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Spanish friends in Mexico?


The friends here gave it to me but the Mexicans seemed amused that I used it to refer myself. They of course were kind enough to explain the meaning also lol


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

I certainly mean no disrespect with my name, I will change it


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I suggest for you to change that nickname, If your friend calls you that, that is not your friend.
That second part of your nickname, a bit changed, is a bad and derogatory word in all Mexico, you don't believe me, try calling anyone like that, you are bound to discover a whole new world, once your swollen eyes begin to heal


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Forget the buses plus it is hot in August in northern Mexico.
Maybe if you offered money for a ride for you and your dog on various fórum you could find someone who does not want to drive alone from Ontario . You do see it on various fórum, the dog would add extra protection.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would punch someone out if she called me by that name...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gringobendejo said:


> The friends here gave it to me but the Mexicans seemed amused that I used it to refer myself. They of course were kind enough to explain the meaning also lol


Where is "here"? You said in a previous post that Spanish friends gave you this nickname? Were they from Madrid or Barcelona?


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Where is "here"? You said in a previous post that Spanish friends gave you this nickname? Were they from Madrid or Barcelona?


I can't seem to find how to change the name on here at the moment

My Spanish friends here are from Mexico and Columbia and one from Argentina


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gringobendejo said:


> I can't seem to find how to change the name on here at the moment
> 
> My Spanish friends here are from Mexico and Columbia and one from Argentina


Post a message here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-support-site-help/, and one of the super-mods will be able to help you change your user name.


According to any dictionary I can think of, a Spanish person is someone born in Spain. It does not mean anyone whose native language is Spanish.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

gringobendejo said:


> I can't seem to find how to change the name on here at the moment
> 
> My Spanish friends here are from Mexico and Columbia and one from Argentina


So they are not Spanish friends, but Mexicans, Colombian (from Colombia) and Argentinians


----------



## gringobendejo (May 15, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> According to any dictionary I can think of, a Spanish person is someone born in Spain. It does not mean anyone whose native language is Spanish.


Sorry I was referring to my "Spanish speaking friends of varying origins"


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In South America, the Word under discussion is a lot milder. In Mexico it is very vulgar.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

maesonna said:


> In South America, the Word under discussion is a lot milder. In Mexico it is very vulgar.


May be very vulgar, or a way to emphasize an exaggerated stupid person, in a very blunt manner


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> In South America, the Word under discussion is a lot milder. In Mexico it is very vulgar.


Thanks for this piece of information, maesonna. This whole discussion is a good example of why it's very important to be be extremely careful of using shall we say "colorful" slang when speaking a language not our own in a foreign country!


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

In San Antonio , Texas , it is also a vulgar word .


----------

